# Suffix: -miştir



## esra0789

Hi,

I have two questions about the suffix _-miş_.

1) I was reading a Turkish text, the biography of Sinan Akçıl, and I came across a structure I couldn't understand.
The sentence was: "Sinan Akçıl, 20 Mayıs 1982 tarihinde Hollanda’nın Leeuwarden şehrinde *doğmuştur*."
Now, I know that "doğmuştur" comes from the verb "doğmak" which means "to be born".
Why is the suffix _-miş _used here, and why is the suffix _-tir_ used here?

2) I asked a Turkish person how to say that the battery of my phone was empty. He said: "Şarjı bitmiş". Why do I use _-miş _here?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## FlyingBird

şarjı bitmiş (i just saw)
şarjı bitti (i watch at the phone all the time and i look at the battery, finally battery reach the end and i saw that with my eyes and i say that)

this is not answer, this is what i think. could someone please confirm if i am correct or wrong?

sorry for my english, hope you can understand


----------



## esra0789

Could a native speaker confirm the thoughts of FlyingBird? Also, is there someone who knows the answer to my first question?

Thanks in advance! ;-)


----------



## FlyingBird

esra0789 said:


> Could a native speaker confirm the thoughts of FlyingBird? Also, is there someone who knows the answer to my first question?
> 
> Thanks in advance! ;-)


suffix dir can have more meanings, but in your sentence it say like that because its the fact and you found text from wikipedia, from some book and similar things.
you can see suffixes dir in signs, wikipedia, books and so on...

http://static.avansas.com/assets/58756/e-tools-d138sigara-icmek-yasaktir-0-zoom.jpg

in this picture it say sigara içmek yasaktır

Türkiye Almanya'dan daha büyüktür (sentence like that you can see in wikipedia, it show that its the fact that turkey is bigger than germany)

Sinan Akçıl, 20 Mayıs 1982 tarihinde Hollanda’nın Leeuwarden şehrinde *doğmuştur ---- this sentence should be from wikipedia (it show thats the fact)*

in your sentence it have same meaning but muştur is same as tur in buyuktur, why muştur and not only tur? because you cant say doğdur 

but there is more meaning of dır and mış suffixes, i explain only what you ask.

maybe i am wrong.

you cant learn how it works only from answer, you should listen native speak how they talk so it can come to your head.
its impossiblee to learn from our answers because its impossible to translate literaly


----------



## esra0789

I know the use of the suffix _-dir_.

My question was: why is the suffix _-miştir _used? Why can't I say _Sinan Akçıl ... doğ*du*_?

Also, in my opinion, grammar is very important in learning languages. I also didn't ask for a _translation_, but for an _explanation_. I know very well Turkish isn't always literally translatable.


----------



## FlyingBird

if you know meaning of dır suffixes than you also know meaning of mıştır suffix cause its same. as i said, you cant say doğdur so it is doğmuştur (its 100% sure that he is born in leeuwarden, its the fact)
Also its possible to say doğdu, but you will never see like that in wikipedia, books or some important site or when professor explain in school.


----------



## esra0789

Is there a native speaker who could confirm?


----------



## Rallino

*1.* The -dir is used when giving encyclopaedical information. And it is wrong to omit it, especially in the written language:
_Ariel, Uranüs'ün uydusu. _ - _Ariel, Uranüs'ün uydusu*dur*_. 

It is acceptable to omit it when speaking.

*2.* The -miştir is used, for the same reason, to denote a past event.
_Ay, Dünya'ya bir göktaşının çarpmasıyla oluşmuştur.

_In this second case, it is also possible to use the normal past tense: _Ay, Dünya'ya bir göktaşının çarpmasıyla oluştu._ There is no difference here. It's just that, -miştir has become sort of a traditional way of expressing things in encyclopaedias. When we speak, we usually don't use -miştir, lest we sound geeky or bossy.

Now, another rule to bear in mind is that -miştir can't be used with adjectives or nouns (to denote the verb _to be_), for the simple reason that adjectives and nouns can't accept two tenses at the same time. In that case, you will have to use -dir for present, -di for past.

Ex: _Elvis Presley bir şarkıcıydı. (_Not: *_Elvis Presley bir şarkıcıymıştı_)


----------

